# Check This Out !



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Colby Pitbull / Basset-Eng.Bulldog Mix
(Accidental Litter)

HAs practically all the mothers features except the floppy ears lol
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! Almost looks like one of those "exotic" American Bully mix breeds.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! Almost looks like one of those "exotic" American Bully mix breeds.


Lol i know ! Hes huge ! The other puppies had the pitbull body and the basset face and ears lol they were cute looking !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

They may be cute but the pup is more than likely a structural mess....  you're pup is 200times cuter and actually functional


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! Almost looks like one of those "exotic" American Bully mix breeds.


You beat me to it. LOL!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> They may be cute but the pup is more than likely a structural mess....  you're pup is 200times cuter and actually functional


Lol i know ! My Female dog was in heat and we had her in one room and the pitbull in the living room.. Tell me how i come home from work and i see a knocked down door, footprints everywhere and the dogs were stuck ,, i legit had no idea on what to do and i just turned around and went to my room lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha oh so this puppy was from an accidental litter of yours? It's a pretty funny combo that is for sure.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha oh so this puppy was from an accidental litter of yours? It's a pretty funny combo that is for sure.


Yea ,, this wasnt suppose to happen but unfortunately Chico was so horny he knocked down and broke the door and ended up relieving himself with her lol and we ended up with 9puppies :S

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Smh. Wow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing I haven't seen before.... I also wouldn't be surprised if you catch a bunch of flack for this whole thread....(im refraining for your benefit)

Look at the avant bloodline.... exact same dogs except red with red noses...


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Nothing I haven't seen before.... I also wouldn't be surprised if you catch a bunch of flack for this whole thread....(im refraining for your benefit)
> 
> Look at the avant bloodline.... exact same dogs except red with red noses...


Yea probably, oh well .,
Im gonna check that out.
Im curious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Nothing I haven't seen before.... I also wouldn't be surprised if you catch a bunch of flack for this whole thread....(im refraining for your benefit)
> 
> Look at the avant bloodline.... exact same dogs except red with red noses...


Well I know where that is going...lol. Any bets???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Well I know where that is going...lol. Any bets???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


DONT YOU DARE !!!!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im telling u right now, that pup is gonna be high reared and easty westy as hell. Id put the whole litter down to save them the pain their deformed structures will cause (just being honest).


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd need to see the rest of the litter.. I've seen Bassett APBT X's first hand.. The ears on all of em were not as short as a bulldog and not as long as a bassetts. Just looks like an APBT X EB cross ... F1 Old English bulldog check the old leavitt Xs . 

Maybe if one of the parents was half basset and half Eng Bulldog.... Which I believe is what you said, but still... 

The brachyphialic face gets trumped by the hound; you wouldnt see that as much as you would see a hound snout with undershot jaw, some would be right in the middle. 
Also seen Dachshund APBT Xs LOL ever seen the MASK with Jim Carrey ?? LOL


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im telling u right now, that pup is gonna be high reared and easty westy as hell. Id put the whole litter down to save them the pain their deformed structures will cause (just being honest).


We got rid of them about a year and a half ago. And like i stated before. It was accidental , it was never my intention because other than they would look funny looking but its rather harmful for their health in the future. But what can i do about it now. Nothing unfortunately :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> We got rid of them about a year and a half ago. And like i stated before. It was accidental , it was never my intention because other than they would look funny looking but its rather harmful for their health in the future. But what can i do about it now. Nothing unfortunately :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Terminated the litter and spayed the female before they were born, culled the litter once they were born, fixed the dogs before the "accident" happened. Theres all.sorts of things that couldve (and I feel shouldve) been done. Not busting your chops but I see nothing cutesy about this whole thread. To be nonchalant about the breeding and the deformed offsprings resulting from the breeding is off putting to say the least.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Lol i know ! My Female dog was in heat and we had her in one room and the pitbull in the living room.. Tell me how i come home from work and i see a knocked down door, footprints everywhere and the dogs were stuck ,, i legit had no idea on what to do and i just turned around and went to my room lol


If your not going to spay and neuter then both dogs should have been LOCKED up. When a females in heat, the males will do almost ANYTHING to get to her.

Look up the facts, it is mostly male dogs found dead on the road bc they got hit by a car bc they got out of their house to search for bitches in heat. Really dude? You were that shocked the door was busted down? My 5 month old busted through the screen door all bc he saw a squirrel, I couldn't imagine if it were a bitch in heat he was trying to get to. This is what I meant in the other thread when I said a game bred APBT isn't for everyone. Especially if your way of solving things is "turning around and going to your room"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Terminated the litter and spayed the female before they were born, culled the litter once they were born, fixed the dogs before the "accident" happened. Theres all.sorts of things that couldve (and I feel shouldve) been done. Not busting your chops but I see nothing cutesy about this whole thread. To be nonchalant about the breeding and the deformed offsprings resulting from the breeding is off putting to say the least.


I see what your saying,,once she had the litter ., we got both dogs fixed. And its unfortunate what happened but it is what it is now , we all learn from mistakes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> If your not going to spay and neuter then both dogs should have been LOCKED up. When a females in heat, the males will do almost ANYTHING to get to her.
> 
> Look up the facts, it is mostly male dogs found dead on the road bc they got hit by a car bc they got out of their house to search for bitches in heat. Really dude? You were that shocked the door was busted down? My 5 month old busted through the screen door all bc he saw a squirrel, I couldn't imagine if it were a bitch in heat he was trying to get to. This is what I meant in the other thread when I said a game bred APBT isn't for everyone. Especially if your way of solving things is "turning around and going to your room"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They were stuck ,, what should i have done ? Like i said before it was never my intention. It just happened. I never experienxed that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

So what is the point of this thread you started besides to show how irresponsible you are?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> They may be cute but the pup is more than likely a structural mess....  you're pup is 200times cuter and actually functional


 THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ plus about a billion.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> So what is the point of this thread you started besides to show how irresponsible you are?


Yes YOU NAILED IT ,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> So what is the point of this thread you started besides to show how irresponsible you are?


Like i said before , it was accidental,, no one was expecting for this to happened. But it did . Its unfortunate what happened but it did.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Like i said before , it was accidental,, no one was expecting for this to happened. But it did . Its unfortunate what happened but it did.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So are you trying to teach us a lesson by creating this thread? Im a little confused. You started off with a pic of the pup and "how cute" and then when people started going off on you all of the sudden you changed your tune. No one here thinks its "cute" to breed dogs or allow dogs to breed for no reason. Especially dogs of two different breeds. And if you let that happen, I can't speak for everyone, but I'm gonna call you a fool. A BIG fool. Its not very hard to prevent.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> So are you trying to teach us a lesson by creating this thread? Im a little confused. You started off with a pic of the pup and "how cute" and then when people started going off on you all of the sudden you changed your tune. No one here thinks its "cute" to breed dogs or allow dogs to breed for no reason. Especially dogs of two different breeds. And if you let that happen, I can't speak for everyone, but I'm gonna call you a fool. A BIG fool. Its not very hard to prevent.


Like i said before, i kept them in separate rooms, he got to her and got it in. I tried preventing it but it didnt work the way i had them. I never wanted them to mate. it is what it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The fact you admitted it was as accident proves some accountability. So I'm not gonna jump on that train; the fact your apologizing because you thought we'd think its a cute pup and it didn't turn out that way and a few had some to bring some food for thought. Thats called rational. Kudos. It is a crazy cute pup not something I'd want to have to care for personally but so ugly its cute non the less. Thanks for sharing. Accidents happen with negligence or ignorance in the court of law remember that. Ignorance is lack of knowing, negligence is knowing or not knowing how to properly care for..... I learned the hard as many have, not crossbreeding but unwanted ties non the less back when I was green fresh with the fever. KENNEL females in heat or crate them or BOTH  Im sure you know that by now, and sure you just wanted to show us a cute bulldogX from not paying attention, that you happen to keep and thought the lot of us would too.. and he is.. irresponsibly cute  up:


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> The fact you admitted it was as accident proves some accountability. So I'm not gonna jump on that train; the fact your apologizing because you thought we'd think its a cute pup and it didn't turn out that way and a few had some to bring some food for thought. Thats called rational. Kudos. It is a crazy cute pup not something I'd want to have to care for personally but so ugly its cute non the less. Thanks for sharing. Accidents happen with negligence or ignorance in the court of law remember that. Ignorance is lack of knowing, negligence is knowing or not knowing how to properly care for..... I learned the hard as many have, not crossbreeding but unwanted ties non the less back when I was green fresh with the fever. KENNEL females in heat or crate them or BOTH  Im sure you know that by now, and sure you just wanted to show us a cute bulldogX from not paying attention, that you happen to keep and thought the lot of us would too.. and he is.. irresponsibly cute  up:


I didnt keep any of the puppies, all of the got good homes. He ended up with a family friend. I just stumbled up with a picture. But lesson learned . Theres no need on bashing someone for an accident. If i purposely did it then i completely get it. But that wasnt the case. A mistake was made.,learned from it and now i know what to do if that ever happens again. Which wont

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You have away the parent and the babies? Do you have a dog now?


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

ames said:


> You have away the parent and the babies? Do you have a dog now?


I didnt keep any of the babies.,
And the two dogs are with my brother.
I moved to georgia and got Niko here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

